# New River Rust Rump



## gypsy cola (Nov 8, 2016)

So for my birthday my lovely SO surprised me with an adult female "New River Rust Rump.

I have to say these spiders are G O R G E O U S !!!!

why y'all been keeping these T's on the down low!? Oh my gosh these spiders are amazing.... beautiful, calm, easy to care for... its a peaceful spider.

A few of questions I have.
1. Why are these T.s named Aphonopelma sp "new river". I mean, why no scientific name?
2. Are these closely related to another T that they deserve the distinction?
3. How long do these T's live?
4. Do these T's go through a fasting period?

Here is a picture of my girl. I want to name her Shackelford but, that name does not scream femininity.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 8, 2016)

sp. "new river" means this species is not scientifically described yet, so in need to call them somehow they are named usually by location they are picked from or specific color they are. There is also term cf. (confer - compared to, resembles, similar to) that is sometimes used on tarantulas that look very similar to already described species, but you don't know for sure if they are that species or not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2016)

> 1. Why are these T.s named Aphonopelma sp "new river". I mean, why no scientific name?
> 2. Are these closely related to another T that they deserve the distinction?


Because the reality is that they are just A. chalcodes. People use to catch tarantulas from different locations and name them based on where they found them, with NO basis in science. That was put to an end last year: http://zookeys.pensoft.net/articles.php?id=6264



> 3. How long do these T's live?


2, 5, 10, 20, 30 years, but you likely have no idea how old your tarantula there is.



> 4. Do these T's go through a fasting period?


They might.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## gypsy cola (Nov 8, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> Because the reality is that they are just A. chalcodes. People use to catch tarantulas from different locations and name them based on where they found them, with NO basis in science. That was put to an end last year: http://zookeys.pensoft.net/articles.php?id=6264 QUOTE]
> 
> this is really informative. WOW. Thank you


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> Because the reality is that they are just A. chalcodes. People use to catch tarantulas from different locations and name them based on where they found them, with NO basis in science.


I actually agree with that approach, it's much dumber in my opinion to call wild collected animal already described species just because it "looks" like it. If you're not 100% what you took(seriosuly, leave that to scientists or certified wildlife collectors), put sp. or cf. near the name, much less confusion in the long run with less chances to make hybrids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2016)

I do think that Aphonopelma is an underrated genus. I mean, just look at my A. chalcodes adult female:







That deep chocolate brown color is just amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Love 2


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> I actually agree with that approach, it's much dumber in my opinion to call wild collected animal already described species just because it "looks" like it. If you're not 100% what you took(seriosuly, leave that to scientists or certified wildlife collectors), put sp. or cf. near the name, much less confusion in the long run with less chances to make hybrids.


Really this locality should be labelled Aphonopelma chalcodes "New River".  

There is (I think) also another locality that is darker, that is also A. chalcodes, the area it is collected in is slipping me at the moment.  Then of course the "normal" A. chalcodes.  "New River" is overall brighter than the "normal" chalcodes. 
 Take a look at my "normal" 2-3 month freshly molted chalcodes AD female, and you'll see the difference:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2016)

My girl in the photo was originally labeled an Aphonopelma sp. "Flagstaff Orange" due to the orange coloration on the first two legs (you can't see it in the photo I posted, you have to be looking at her just right from above and/or behind, and with just the right light reflection to catch it). Hence her name - Flagstaff _Orange_. 

I never could keep up with all the names for Aphonopelmas there were previously.


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> My girl in the photo was originally labeled an Aphonopelma sp. "Flagstaff Orange" due to the orange coloration on the first two legs (you can't see it in the photo I posted, you have to be looking at her just right from above and/or behind, and with just the right light reflection to catch it). Hence her name - Flagstaff _Orange_.
> 
> I never could keep up with all the names for Aphonopelmas there were previously.


Yeah, I'd label that one Aphonopelma chalcodes "Flagstaff Orange".  This establishes that it is a chalcodes, but that it should not be bred with different chalcodes localities.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 8, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> So for my birthday my lovely SO surprised me with an adult female "New River Rust Rump.
> 
> I have to say these spiders are G O R G E O U S !!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the gorgeous T!  And I totally agree! I love my AF _A. chalcodes_ -- beautiful, calm and easy to care for -- just like you say! I know that not all of the genus are the same (at least _A. moderatum_ have a reputation) but I'm getting some _A. gabeli_ and _A. marxi_ slings and look forward to watching them grow and develop although I am prepared for it to be slow because yes, these T's absolutely go through fasting periods! My gray _Aphonopelma_ sling (probably _A. hentzi_ but don't know) has only eaten one cricket a month since I bought it but unlike my other slings, does actually use it's water dish for it's intended purpose (instead of as a disposal bin or architectural element, lol!).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 8, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Yeah, I'd label that one Aphonopelma chalcodes "Flagstaff Orange".  This establishes that it is a chalcodes, but that it should not be bred with different chalcodes localities.


Do you know how many varieties of _A. chalcodes_ there are? Or what ones do you know of? I'm sure people probably disagree on which are truly different, etc., but am curious what differences are known. 

Any thoughts on what type/locality mine is? I didn't exactly get detailed info, but she's lovely. 












Aphonopelma chalcodes



__ ErinM31
__ Jun 26, 2016
__ 11
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma chalcodes
arizona
arizona blond tarantula
chalcodes
desert blond tarantula
female
tarantula




						My pretty girl looks like she's wearing Uggs, hehe. XD
					




I'd also love to know what type @MrSmith86's lovely blonde is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 8, 2016)

The chalcodes is one species of Aphonopelma that I want to eventually obtain.  I love the colors for them.  I only have Hentzi and Marxi so far.


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> The chalcodes is one species of Aphonopelma that I want to eventually obtain.  I love the colors for them.  I only have Hentzi and Marxi so far.


my dream Apho is bicoloratum, pretty much only one i really want to have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Do you know how many varieties of _A. chalcodes_ there are? Or what ones do you know of? I'm sure people probably disagree on which are truly different, etc., but am curious what differences are known.
> 
> Any thoughts on what type/locality mine is? I didn't exactly get detailed info, but she's lovely.
> 
> ...


I'm not totally sure, but I'd guess yours is "New River", because it is significantly blonder/brighter than mine.  Not sure though, maybe @Exoskeleton Invertebrates can shed some light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 8, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> my dream Apho is bicoloratum, pretty much only one i really want to have


The bicoloratums are beauties too.   Too bad that a few individuals took so many and sold them to the wrong people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 8, 2016)

Aphonopelma chalcodes should be label as follow.

Aphonopelma chalcodes "Flagstaff Orange"
Aphonopelma chalcodes "New River"
Aphonopelma chalcodes "Tucson" 

Etc, etc, etc............

Never mix match for breeding, breed male and female of the same locality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## lanny (Nov 9, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> So for my birthday my lovely SO surprised me with an adult female "New River Rust Rump.
> 
> I have to say these spiders are G O R G E O U S !!!!
> 
> ...


Females can live 30 to 40 years!


----------



## lanny (Nov 9, 2016)

Most of the aphonopelmas look alike and I' m sure they're closely related.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 9, 2016)

lanny said:


> Most of the aphonopelmas look alike and I' m sure they're closely related.


http://zookeys.pensoft.net/articles.php?id=6264


----------



## dopamine (Nov 9, 2016)

One of my favorite species right here. That beautiful blonde color is unmatched.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 19, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Any thoughts on what type/locality mine is? I didn't exactly get detailed info, but she's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this thread is over a month old but I am strongly considering A chalcodes as my next T and I'm partial to the bright, light blonde colors. Wanted to see if anyone had any additional input as to locality of this beauty. I've done a bit of searching and a lot of the 'New River' sp seem to have a reddish/rusty tinge to them. The common name also seems to aptly be "New River Rust Rump," hence the reddish abdomen. I'm looking to avoid that (though they are very pretty) and find one that's as light and neutral-toned as possible.


----------



## Tfisher (Dec 21, 2016)

So what do I name my a chalcodes? Hahha jk jk


----------



## LailaQ (Apr 10, 2019)

If anyone is still able to reply to this thread, can someone please give me an idea of their adult size?


----------



## Butterbean83 (Jul 17, 2019)

From what I've just read before coming to this thread then I'd say about 4-5" legspan and 4-5.5" in the New River Rust Rump locality, and with some rare 6"+ specimens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

